# Anyone get a field trial email?



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone know what they're working on? Just received an email for a new trial. I'm wondering if it is worth it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Vadi said:


> Anyone know what they're working on? Just received an email for a new trial. I'm wondering if it is worth it.


Could be:
New UI Beta

Project Barbados???

or not.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Could be:
> New UI Beta
> 
> Project Barbados???
> ...


New UI seems likely. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

I got it. Yes it seems to be new UI.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm tempted, but I only have one Roamio. It's too close to fall season for me to take the leap.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I got the email as well an hour ago. An I'm still trying to sign up.

The page is taking for ever to load if it doesn't fail. And once I get that far, it keeps telling my my password is invalid and wont send me a recover my password email =\


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I got it, still waiting on confirmation email to sign up. Figured give it a try on the extra Roamio


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I got the email but I've never figured out how to sign up for the beta. I have an account on the field trials site but there's nothing to sign up for when I log in.All I can do is adjust my equipment. Anyone know how to sign up for the beta?


----------



## Imageek2 (Aug 12, 2002)

Vadi said:


> I'm tempted, but I only have one Roamio. It's too close to fall season for me to take the leap.


Same here, only one Roamio or I would do it. The wife has trouble sleeping and turns on the TV in the middle of the night. If the TiVo wasn't working then I would have trouble sleeping


----------



## csmith0406 (Jul 1, 2002)

It took me awhile to get in, and I didn't realize I needed to create a field trial account at first, but now I am waiting on the confirmation email.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Vadi said:


> Anyone know what they're working on? Just received an email for a new trial. I'm wondering if it is worth it.


You're NOT supposed to talk about it!! Now the TiVo Nazi will come for you. 

I am on DirectTv or as I call it Dirty TV, the box is pile of ****. My Romeo just sit there trying to record nothing.  Otherwise I would be temp to sign up.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

i'm about to give up. been at this a hour and half and getting nowhere

The site is way way way to slow. And I can't log into my existing field trials account. It's telling me the info stored in Keychain is incorrect and I can't get the password reset to work.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

How did you sign up? I don't see anything in the site allowing me to sign up. I already have an account.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

NYHeel said:


> I got the email but I've never figured out how to sign up for the beta. I have an account on the field trials site but there's nothing to sign up for when I log in.All I can do is adjust my equipment. Anyone know how to sign up for the beta?


Same problem here


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> I got the email as well an hour ago. An I'm still trying to sign up.
> 
> The page is taking for ever to load if it doesn't fail. And once I get that far, it keeps telling my my password is invalid and wont send me a recover my password email =\


Yep. Same exact problem here. I never had an issue signing in to the field trial site in the past.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

As a long shot I just tried to create a new account with a different email. It says check my email to verify my email address before I proceed. Getting no email just like I got no email from the password reset


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Also signed up and awaiting email confirmation. I hope the UI trial isn't as clunky as the signing up process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I've been waiting an hour now for the email confirmation to create field trials account.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I guess everyone getting emails now they must be getting ready to start the trial for what we all assume to be Hydra UI.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

tim_m said:


> I guess everyone getting emails now they must be getting ready to start the trial for what we all assume to be Hydra UI.


yeah, I have got the invite email from a few sources now. Not just the Field Trials site, but Tivo Insiders / Monthly Survey Mailing list as well.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Getting an http "forbidden" message trying to use the link that was sent. If they can't get this right do I really want them messing with my only Roamio?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Site appears to be down now. However, I have an account already on field trials and logging in doesn't provide me with any way to actually enroll or opt in to the Beta.


----------



## enyce9 (Sep 21, 2006)

never got email confirmation, now getting forbidden


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

NYHeel said:


> Site appears to be down now. However, I have an account already on field trials and logging in doesn't provide me with any way to actually enroll or opt in to the Beta.


Make sure your platforms are up-to-date and all surveys are completed. They should then select the people who qualify and add them to the appropriate project.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

i can't even login. I get the server error. It appears we crashed it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Vadi said:


> Anyone know what they're working on? Just received an email for a new trial. I'm wondering if it is worth it.


Presumably, the new Hydra UI, been discussed here for maybe 6 months, complete with a TiVo demo.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe the Trial page was written by the same group that worked on the Affordable Care Act Signup and San Diego Comic Con Tickets pages...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Anyone else thinking they weren't expecting this much interest?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

JolDC said:


> Make sure your platforms are up-to-date and all surveys are completed. They should then select the people who qualify and add them to the appropriate project.


Yeah last time i was in all it was a survey to show interest. No indication i was actually picked.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I was staring at my phone a couple hours ago when this email hit... I kind of wanted to sign up on the spot but it sounds like Field Trials involve actual work - with homework assignments and detailed reporting of things. I'm not sure I'd want to do that consistently. I think I can wait a few more months for the new UI.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep apparently there are daily tasks as well as weekly surveys.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

tim_m said:


> Anyone else thinking they weren't expecting this much interest?


Somewhat like the $99 Lifetime Transfer for S2/S3 owners...


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Same as others. Got the email. Tried to sign up. Still waiting for verification email.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Johncv said:


> You're NOT supposed to talk about it!! Now the TiVo Nazi will come for you.
> 
> I am on DirectTv or as I call it Dirty TV, the box is pile of ****. My Romeo just sit there trying to record nothing.  Otherwise I would be temp to sign up.


 On 'Ancient Aliens' Friday night 'Alien codes/Modern Tivo UI's ?' set your recording now.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Is there anyone with an existing account actually able to login? I'm curious.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I also received the email. Not going to try to sign up though.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

tim_m said:


> Anyone else thinking they weren't expecting this much interest?


Even if _everyone _with a TiVo tried to sign up at once, that shouldn't be enough traffic to break the site.

*403 - Forbidden: Access is denied.*
*You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.*


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

caughey said:


> Even if _everyone _with a TiVo tried to sign up at once, that shouldn't be enough traffic to break the site.
> 
> *403 - Forbidden: Access is denied.*
> *You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.*


You'd think so but no one is getting their confirmation emails and it seems nobody can login to existing accounts.


----------



## enyce9 (Sep 21, 2006)

got verification email, just cant sign up now


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Got the email, tried to sign up and got a 403 error for the server. Tried it with two different browsers. No luck. See...Aliens


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I just tried to make a new account with a different email and got the same error. I say its obvious the site crashed under the load.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm wondering if we should contact tivo? What if they don't know?


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Got the email. No interest in participating myself.


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

Also got the email, but not interested in beta testing. Our Roamio Pro's UI has already been half-Boltified and all I really want is for this thing to work for more than two days without the menu navigation slowing to a crawl and without programs suffering random, non-repeatable audio dropouts!


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

fizzylogic said:


> Also got the email, but not interested in beta testing. Our Roamio Pro's UI has already been half-Boltified and all I really want is for this thing to work for more than two days without the menu navigation slowing to a crawl and without programs suffering random, non-repeatable audio dropouts!


Not seeing any of that on my Roamio.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Got this error

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FWIW...


> *(Shhh! Just like a great magician never reveals their secrets, we would like to keep this trial secret.)*


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tim_m said:


> I'm wondering if we should contact tivo? What if they don't know?


...


> If you have any questions, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Its working again for me.


----------



## enyce9 (Sep 21, 2006)

Working now

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Finally got the verification mail. Initially got the 403 error when I clicked the verify button. Got through 10-15 minutes later. Filled out the survey. Will see where it goes.


----------



## atscntsc (Feb 26, 2011)

fizzylogic said:


> Also got the email, but not interested in beta testing. Our Roamio Pro's UI has already been half-Boltified and all I really want is for this thing to work for more than two days without the menu navigation slowing to a crawl and without programs suffering random, non-repeatable audio dropouts!


Have you tried a CPI&TDL (Clear Program Data and To Do List). To do this go to "Settings & Messages" -> Help -> "Reset to Defaults" -> "Clear Program Information & To Do List"

My Roamio OTA was experiences freezing video, delayed remote response, reboots, and running very warm. A forum member in the 20.7.2 thread made this recommendation to another member and so I decided to give it a try. Once my To Do List had completed regeneration, the Tivo seems to be running much better.


----------



## csmith0406 (Jul 1, 2002)

I tried again and got this:

"Due to limited space in this test and overwhelming response, please leave the email address of your existing TiVo user account below and we'll reach out as space allows!"

That filled up fast!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tim_m said:


> I'm wondering if we should contact tivo? What if they don't know?


Right--contact TiVo Margret. Opps. Er, contact Ira Bahr. Oops again. 

(Sorry, couldn't resist some gallows humor.)


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Still telling me my Username and Password is invalid and now I'm locked out.

lol


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Finally got the confirmation email and completed signup. Guess we'll know in a few weeks if we actually get picked


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

tim_m said:


> Is there anyone with an existing account actually able to login? I'm curious.


It was only when I stopped to actually read what was on the screen that I realized that the username/password for the beta test is completing separate from your existing TiVo account. Did finally get signed up, as noted in previous post.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

hapster85 said:


> It was only when I stopped to actually read what was on the screen that I realized that the username/password for the beta test is completing separate from your existing TiVo account. Did finally get signed up, as noted in previous post.


I have had a field trials account since 2007. I am completely unable to log in with this account right now.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

csmith0406 said:


> I tried again and got this:
> 
> "Due to limited space in this test and overwhelming response, please leave the email address of your existing TiVo user account below and we'll reach out as space allows!"
> 
> That filled up fast!


That it did, went through the same thing with Sling TV DVR beta, it took awhile but eventually it opened up.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Right--contact TiVo Margret. Opps. Er, contact Ira Bahr. Oops again.
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist some gallows humor.)


lLOL! There has to be someone in her former position though one would think if they're sending emails etc.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

csmith0406 said:


> I tried again and got this:
> 
> "Due to limited space in this test and overwhelming response, please leave the email address of your existing TiVo user account below and we'll reach out as space allows!"
> 
> That filled up fast!


Lol, figures.

I have been trying since the moment the email came through hours ago when I was on the train the the darned site wont work for me. Still can't log in or get a password recovery email


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tim_m said:


> lLOL! There has to be someone in her former position though one would think if they're sending emails etc.


She probably set up a timed email campaign before she left. Maybe that's why no one can get through to sign up.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

And down goes the site again.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Having designed computer systems as part of my career, I never want to be a Beta tester, much less an early adopter of an announced product that utilizes software. I got the invite but will take a pass.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Tony1965 said:


> I got the new interface but cant log in to leave feedback or do my homework.


Pretty sure if you got picked you can't say so.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

LoREvanescence said:


> I have had a field trials account since 2007. I am completely unable to log in with this account right now.


Ah ok. It's my first time, and I spent 20 minutes trying to login with my regular TiVo account, until I stopped to actually read it. Lol

Site must've been down. It was over 4 hours from when I requested a verification email until I got it. Was able to log right in at that point, though.


----------



## Tony1965 (Nov 21, 2016)

tim_m said:


> Pretty sure if you got picked you can't say so.


Yikes you're right. my bad.


----------



## tivochiguy (Feb 16, 2004)

What a joke that the site doesn't work. Tivo goes ahead and reaches out to some of their most enthusiastic customers and then provides a crap experience with trying to sign up. The email said "register by 9/17/17" so if it's true they have already closed if off then that sucks. This whole thing seems very junior league for a company that's been in business as long as it has...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

tivochiguy said:


> What a joke that the site doesn't work. Tivo goes ahead and reaches out to some of their most enthusiastic customers and then provides a crap experience with trying to sign up. The email said "register by 9/17/17" so if it's true they have already closed if off then that sucks. This whole thing seems very junior league for a company that's been in business as long as it has...


Yeah it sucks but any site can go down under enough load no matter how prepared you think you might be. Not trying to justify it but you know s(*t happens.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I just tried once again and still no dice. At this point, I'm gonna take it as sign that I'm better off not being a beta tester on this one ...


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

tim_m said:


> Yeah it sucks but any site can go down under enough load no matter how prepared you think you might be. Not trying to justify it but you know s(*t happens.


Bs. Other than dealing with deliberate dos attacks, architecting and executing capacity management are basic fundamentals. Since they even fully knew the max load (they sent the friggin emails) it makes it even more ridiculous. However, TiVo has frankly consistently demonstrated very poor performance when it comes to hosting and general web performance.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

All of you that posted on this thread will not get on this field trial because you broke the first rule, don't talk about secret stuff on this or other forums


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Here are some details with a video included showing how it works.

Presumably not a secret since it popped up in a Google search.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

caughey said:


> Even if _everyone _with a TiVo tried to sign up at once, that shouldn't be enough traffic to break the site.
> 
> *403 - Forbidden: Access is denied.*
> *You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.*


This is what I keep getting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

LoREvanescence said:


> I got the email as well an hour ago. An I'm still trying to sign up.
> 
> The page is taking for ever to load if it doesn't fail. And once I get that far, it keeps telling my my password is invalid and wont send me a recover my password email =\


Same here. I verified that I was using the correct password by logging into our TiVo account. I noticed that the page indicated that a separate "Field Trials" account is needed, so I tried to set one up using the same email address. No luck there, either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Login Below Here

That still works for me. I have not received an email and have not been invited to participate. So when I log in, there are no projects listed.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Login Below Here
> 
> That still works for me. I have not received an email and have not been invited to participate. So when I log in, there are no projects listed.


Very strange. My log in works on that page but not form the log in page on the invite email 

Edit: Invite email now leads to a page to enter your email address for a wait list as the program is now full.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

Still can't get in, and now there's a wait list. Giving up, and taking it as a sign that we're better off not being a tester like @gweempose...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

pj1983 said:


> Still can't get in, and now there's a wait list. Giving up, and taking it as a sign that we're better off not being a tester like @gweempose...


How did you sign up for this? I am interested but don't know how to proceed.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> How did you sign up for this? I am interested but don't know how to proceed.


I received an email that directed me to Login Below Here but couldn't get past the authentication step even after verifying email address and password.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Perhaps Tivo's beta sign up servers are co-located with Equifax's.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Vadi said:


> Here are some details with a video included showing how it works ...


Thanks for the link! It would appear that the new UI still doesn't support folders for different family members. If this is the case, I'm really disappointed. It's actually the main reason I jumped at the chance to sign up for the beta. Now I don't feel as bad for being shut out.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think this is just a soft launch of the new UI as Margret tweeted about this a month ago which was called Project Barbados.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894686051339337728Project Barbados???

Also the new UI is already rolled out at some MSOs, Vodaphone of Spain and Service Electric of Allentown will start roll out in October. So what will anybody be Beta testing? As stated earlier this is just a soft launch before the full roll out at the end of the year if they stay on schedule.

I tried to sign up but kept getting a 403 error so I gave up. When I clicked the link today I get a message that his opportunity is not available.
Join TiVo's Field Trials Testing Project for our Next Generation User Interface


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

lessd said:


> All of you that posted on this thread will not get on this field trial because you broke the first rule, don't talk about secret stuff on this or other forums


First rule of Fight Club, don't talk about Fight Club.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

i go t it the other day. haven't done anything yet tho. not sure if want to.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Login Below Here
> 
> That still works for me. I have not received an email and have not been invited to participate. So when I log in, there are no projects listed.


I got the invitation, but also have no projects listed. It said you wouldn't see any until you are actually chosen.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> On 'Ancient Aliens' Friday night 'Alien codes/Modern Tivo UI's ?' set your recording now.


I can't find this.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in the Beta but I wish I wasn't its horrible...my wife is pissed but luckily they said next week I can run an app on the box to go back


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I know that will make people here happy that there will be a way to go back if you don't like it.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

spaldingclan said:


> I'm in the Beta but I wish I wasn't its horrible...my wife is pissed but luckily they said next week I can run an app on the box to go back


Did you have expectations of it going in - like from the ~3 minute preview video that TiVo put out like 6 months ago?

Dave Zatz tweeted yesterday that they had made a bunch of improvements to it.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like from what Dave Zatz posted yesterday he confirms what i think we all expected. Only Roamio and Bolts will get this.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

tim_m said:


> Looks like from what Dave Zatz posted yesterday he confirms what i think we all expected. Only Roamio and Bolts will get this.


I wonder if that means no Mini's?

Really don't want two different interfaces.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I would think the version 2 of the minis and the upcoming 4k mini would be able to run it. I think maybe they're just assuming most people wanting to test it will want it on their actual tivo dvr.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

spaldingclan said:


> I'm in the Beta but I wish I wasn't its horrible...my wife is pissed but luckily they said next week I can run an app on the box to go back


Really? Ya think? I don't...Please let us know how that works out...Wishing you the best though.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

All I can say is* HA!* (yes I got the email!)

Maybe if you have a spare Bolt or Roamio to maybe ruin.

Haven't we learned not to trust their development yet???


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I got the invite but don't really have a TiVo that I'm comfortable testing this on plus I'm not a big fan of the overly image heavy Netflix/Amazon app menu style which it looks like they are heading to. While they still have text menu options, the images are larger in the preview and it looks like it takes more scrolling to see all the information as a result (view of what's on all the tuners). The preview window got huge on the home screen (and that's the first thing we turned off when we got the Roamio).

As reported earlier, I hope the new menu is an option on our Roamio and Bolt and we can stay with the current one. 

Scott


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tim_m said:


> I would think the version 2 of the minis and the upcoming 4k mini would be able to run it. I think maybe they're just assuming most people wanting to test it will want it on their actual tivo dvr.


I think it will hit the mini also. The hardware in that still runs the current OS very well


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

spaldingclan said:


> I'm in the Beta but I wish I wasn't its horrible...my wife is pissed but luckily they said next week I can run an app on the box to go back


So, what the problem, you can't record anything, set a one pass, search for shows/movies, watch HBO Go, Netflix, Amazon, VOD, set the closed-captioning. You are supposed to be Beta testing it. Why is your wife pissed?? What so horrible?? Tell TiVo what is so wrong that your wife is piss and what you think need to be change, so TiVo can fix it. Don't just say you want to drop out. Make the thing crash and tell "this will cause a crash"


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm also curious what he finds awful about it. In what context? Is it horribly buggy which wouldn't be surprising since it is beta software. Or is it awful in the sense he and his wife simply don't like it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, while we wait for the soft launch, Vodafone made some demonstration videos of the UI. The colors are customized, but it shows another look. Background art, scrolling context windows, etc.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I think i've seen those already.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm wondering how long it might take before the soft launch starts. I'm relatively new to tivo and have never waited for a major overhaul of the UI only minor changes.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

compnurd said:


> I think it will hit the mini also. The hardware in that still runs the current OS very well


Since this is the go-forward interface for the software that could be used on other manufacturer's boxes (including the new MSO 'mini' boxes) - I would be very surprised if this didn't work (or be the preferred interface) for the Mini


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

tim_m said:


> I think i've seen those already.


I have not, so what so horrible about it, what is horrible is the crappie gene box on Dirty TV, now that a piece of crap. about ready to take a hammer to it and return the box in a trash bag. I would install this on Dirty Tv in a heartbeat.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Johncv said:


> I have not, so what so horrible about it, what is horrible is the crappie gene box on Dirty TV, now that a piece of crap. about ready to take a hammer to it and return the in a trash bag. I would install this on Dirty Tv in a heartbeat.


OT but i'll bite what's so bad about the Genie?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Johncv said:


> I can't find this.


 Guide data issues


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

tenthplanet said:


> Guide data issues


Yes.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tim_m said:


> OT but i'll bite what's so bad about the Genie?


Here is my take. It is fast for its current interface (somewhat) however they are testing a new interface and it is slow as crap. Even on there genie 2 system

IMO. The only thing directv has over tivo/cable systems right is possibly more HD channels and better PQ also depending on the system


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Vadi said:


> Anyone know what they're working on? Just received an email for a new trial. I'm wondering if it is worth it.


I did. I began to wonder when 20.7.2 and it's horrible high contrast colors came out, it's this a way to push people to Hydra. My Roamio OTA and the Roamio Basic both have upgraded drives, when I did beta testing with Premieres no internal drive upgrades allowed. While I despise the 20.7.2 menu colors I don't want to risk getting suckered into a non-reversable switch to Hydra.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

compnurd said:


> Here is my take. It is fast for its current interface (somewhat) however they are testing a new interface and it is slow as crap. Even on there genie 2 system
> 
> IMO. The only thing directv has over tivo/cable systems right is possibly more HD channels and better PQ also depending on the system


Ah i see, hopefully it will improve by the time its released publicly.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tim_m said:


> Ah i see, hopefully it will improve by the time its released publicly.


There hardware is so underpowered I doubt it


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

You would think that a real company (not Tivo, Inc) would put out more than a less than 2 minute video and/or have some freaking PDF that shows the features of the new UI...but noooooo. I have not seen a 2 sided guide in any demos. Plus who wants to touch it anyway before it goes thru 5 or 10 or more updates? Not ME...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> You would think that a real company (not Tivo, Inc) would put out more than a less than 2 minute video and/or have some freaking PDF that shows the features of the new UI...but noooooo. I have not seen a 2 sided guide in any demos. Plus who wants to touch it anyway before it goes thru 5 or 10 or more updates? Not ME...


I'll try out Hydra as soon as it's available. But only on a tertiary TiVo. I'll wait before putting it on my primary or secondary TiVo.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

i wanted my bolt to be part of the trial. but they ask for every box and then ask for you to agree to blah blah. i dont want them messing with my Roamio so i just stopped at that point


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

mattyro7878 said:


> i wanted my bolt to be part of the trial. but they ask for every box and then ask for you to agree to blah blah. i dont want them messing with my Roamio so i just stopped at that point


You don't have to sign them all up. People here will even tell you don't sign up your unit that you use the most.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

tim_m said:


> You don't have to sign them all up. People here will even tell you *don't sign up your unit that you use the most*.


This cannot be stressed enough. Unless you want to take masochism to a whole new level...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Nickipedia said:


> This cannot be stressed enough. Unless you want to take masochism to a whole new level...


Yep, had it not been right before fall tv. I would've given more consideration to enrolling my Roamio but i didn't want to be missing shows losing recorded shows etc. Especially with my elderly mother living with me. I didn't want to have to hear why didn't my show record? Why is my show deleted.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

mattyro7878 said:


> i wanted my bolt to be part of the trial. but they ask for every box .


This is *100% incorrect*. They *do not* ask you to make every Tivo you own part of the trial.


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

I got the email. Setup an account but can’t find the software. I’m not sure if I wanna do it. TiVo is so proprietary I’m afraid it may crash my box. I beta tested Apple in a heartbeat but that’s easy to back out of


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

So who's in and did they start it yet?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

radtechy said:


> I got the email. Setup an account but can't find the software. I'm not sure if I wanna do it. TiVo is so proprietary I'm afraid it may crash my box. I beta tested Apple in a heartbeat but that's easy to back out of


If you are selected, your Tivo will get the software just like it gets any software update. You don't 'find' it and install it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> So who's in and did they start it yet?


Per the terms of the testing, no one involved would be able to say -- without violating the terms.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Would not have to be asking questions like this if they put out a much better and longer video demo...

as for violating terms...


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

samccfl99 said:


> Would not have to be asking questions like this if they put out a much better and longer video demo...
> 
> as for violating terms...


Yeah, it is their fault, not yours! And don't you hate it when there are people who believe in honoring the terms they agreed to? </sarcasm>


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The field trials email ended up in my wife in box so I missed it. But a budy of mine is enrolled so I get to play with it without installing it. 

I still can’t talk about it or he won’t let me hang out!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

eherberg said:


> Since this is the go-forward interface for the software that could be used on other manufacturer's boxes (including the new MSO 'mini' boxes) - I would be very surprised if this didn't work (or be the preferred interface) for the Mini


 it's supposed to e optional or did that change?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> it's supposed to e optional or did that change?


That was the last info we had, but until it is released we will not know for sure.

Just a comment on if the current Minis will get the new UI or not, while I have no official information, remember that the hardware in the current Mini is Series 4 (Premiere) grade hardware and the Series 4s will not be getting the new UI. The Minis work somewhat better than the Premiere DVRs simple because they are only playing one stream at a time, not also recording 2 or 4 channels and all the other back ground work these DVRs do.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> it's supposed to e optional or did that change?


This is pure speculation on my part - but I think it is very reasonable to assume that Hydra is the go-forward UI. Existing model boxes have been brought to a single UI interface (with minor differences in the Premiere). We know that voice will only work with Hydra - so a new Mini that comes with a voice remote can expected to be the new UI. I can't imagine new boxes (whether built by 3rd Party or TiVo) would have a UI that it appears will be for what may likely be considered 'legacy' boxes. It is reasonable, I believe, to speculate that all new development and releases will be for the new UI only.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

eherberg said:


> This is pure speculation on my part - but I think it is very reasonable to assume that Hydra is the go-forward UI. Existing model boxes have been brought to a single UI interface (with minor differences in the Premiere). We know that voice will only work with Hydra - so a new Mini that comes with a voice remote can expected to be the new UI. I can't imagine new boxes (whether built by 3rd Party or TiVo) would have a UI that it appears will be for what may likely be considered 'legacy' boxes. It is reasonable, I believe, to speculate that all new development and releases will be for the new UI only.


I would hazard to guess that you are right--TiVo seemingly already has indicated that it would like a "uniform/unified" platform, as much as possible, trying to buy out all those nasty, curmudgeonly consumers (like me) with Series 2, 3 and 4 boxes. And totally understandable to want to have a single system and interface.

I know that TiVo Margret (hey, Margret!) had said earlier that Hydra would be optional (but that, once opted for, could not be reversed, absent sending the box back to the TiVo mothership). But I wonder if TiVo since has given thought to making it a mandatory upgrade, for those machines able to handle it. (Perhaps no, as it would be such a major change and such a "shock" to current owners, along the lines of going from Windows 7 to 8? But at least Philippines support would make a lot of money, from the resultant calls.  )


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I know that TiVo Margret (hey, Margret!) had said earlier that Hydra would be optional (but that, once opted for, could not be reversed, absent sending the box back to the TiVo mothership).


Curious screenshot in a TCF post this evening...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Curious screenshot in a TCF post this evening...


Don't have that yet on mine.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

tim_m said:


> Don't have that yet on mine.


If you're running 20.7.4 they should be there, they are on all my TiVos.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

idksmy said:


> If you're running 20.7.4 they should be there, they are on all my TiVos.


That would explain it no 20.7.4 here yet. i'm surprised there's no priority page for it yet.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tim_m said:


> That would explain it no 20.7.4 here yet. i'm surprised there's no priority page for it yet.


Or anyone directly starting a thread or posting about it here. I wonder if this is a broad based release/update or only going out to people with problems?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

My TiVos received 20.7.4 and none of them were having problems.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

The line items for Hydra in 20.7.4 release is just that a line item. No app appears for it when checked. So really nothing new except you can remove iHeart and Pandora from apps/screen. No issues to report as it seems stable.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

buildersboy66 said:


> The line items for Hydra in 20.7.4 release is just that a line item. No app appears for it when checked. So really nothing new except you can remove iHeart and Pandora from apps/screen. No issues to report as it seems stable.


That would make sense since we know it just recently went into beta testing.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

idksmy said:


> My TiVos received 20.7.4 and none of them were having problems.


Can you say how and when you got it and what model tivos you have?

I just opened a case (for kicks) to see what is up with this. I am sure it will get nowhere...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> Can you say how and when you got it and what model tivos you have?
> 
> I just opened a case (for kicks) to see what is up with this. I am sure it will get nowhere...


Given recent update experiences, you want to be one of the first rather than one of the last?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

samccfl99 said:


> Can you say how and when you got it and what model tivos you have?


I'll have to doublecheck when I get home, but I know for certain my Roamio Basic has 20.7.4. I did not specifically check my Bolt and Mini TiVos.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

It appears you CAN downgrade from the hydra interface (at least I know you can on a mini)... It takes about an hour and you have to go through guided setup again.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Given recent update experiences, you want to be one of the first rather than one of the last?


But it seems that 20.7.4 is not Hydra. I cannot take this out of sync problem forever. Hoping this fixes that.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

adessmith said:


> It appears you CAN downgrade from the hydra interface (at least I know you can on a mini)... It takes about an hour and you have to go through guided setup again.


well a Mini don't have anything important on it. 20.7.4 does not install with Hydra, right? How could it so soon? I know, don't ask...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

adessmith said:


> It appears you CAN downgrade from the hydra interface (at least I know you can on a mini)... It takes about an hour and you have to go through guided setup again.


Are you able to say, how do you know?


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Lets just say: "I just know"... and leave it at that.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

samccfl99 said:


> But it seems that 20.7.4 is not Hydra. I cannot take this out of sync problem forever. Hoping this fixes that.


Correct, 20.7.4 is not Hydra.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

When it is Hydra i'm certain we will be able to tell by the version number. I am sure it will be at least version 21.0 not another 20. release.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

tim_m said:


> When it is Hydra i'm certain we will be able to tell by the version number. I am sure it will be at least version 21.0 not another 20. release.


Given what's shown in the video, there won't be any doubt about if you've been "upgraded" to Hydra...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Nickipedia said:


> Given what's shown in the video, there won't be any doubt about if you've been "upgraded" to Hydra...


Yeah the look will be a dead giveaway too.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Good to confirm the mini is getting Hydra. That unit does have a fair amount of horsepower


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I am glad to hear it will get it too. That would be silly for those with Roamio/bolts and minis to have to have two different UI's.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Zatz has a new Hydra video.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Nice.

I wonders if the Mini has the video window now (just for recordings?).

That would be a lot of empty space; more than now in the UI.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm visiting my sister in law this weekend who I told to signup on field trials back when they were looking for non-Tivo users. I just discovered a Bolt sitting in the box laying in the corner, they said they hated the UI and have asked Tivo how to return it. I'm kind of blown away, never used Hydra but to say it's awful seems harsh. Admittedly these are a couple who use a gifted Roku prior to which used a gifted PS3 and prior to that just used a Google TV for Netflix or Hulu on the computer itself.

*shrug*


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Have they participated in the field trial forums to see if there is a way to customize the interface more to their liking?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Are you able to say, how do you know?


well 20.7.4 has 2 hydra apps upgrade and downgrade they do nothing yet


----------

